# Quel Webcam Pour Mac Os X ???



## RICOdesBOIS (8 Août 2006)

Bjr,

Je souhaite acquérir une webcam (max 40) afin de l'utiliser avec iChat.
Mais je ne sais pas du tout laquelle choisir dans ce marché plutot accès PCbeurk
Mais bon j'ai des amis équipés et adeptes de msn. Pourrais-je faire des visio avec eux ?
Quelqu'un a des infos sur les compatibilités, des témoignages persos ?


----------



## stephane44 (9 Août 2006)

Salut, vas voir ce site http://www.osxcompatible.free.fr/affiche_categorie.php?categorie=Webcams&version=1
bonne journée


----------



## alanod (18 Août 2006)

RICOdesBOIS a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite acquérir une webcam (max 40) (...) Quelqu'un a des infos sur les compatibilités, des témoignages persos ?




Je pense que le vrai pb n'est pas de trouver une webcam qui soit compatible et qui fonctionne.
Le site osxcompatible en donne quelques exemples.
Le vrai pb est que ça fonctionne avec des services de type messenger !

Personnellement, je suis sous Mac OSX 10.3.9. J'ai une webcam de bas prix : IceCam (de marque Macally) qui semble très bien fonctionner du point de vue du son et de l'image : je me vois parfaitement dans le moniteur de ma webcam IceCam et les réglages semblent bien fonctionner.
mais... et c'est là qu'est ce sempiternel problème :  impossible d'aller plus loin ! 

Toujours ces foutues limites des Mac (5% du marché des ordis, paraît-il...) qui ne fonctionnent jamais correctement avec les PC (95% du marché...) ou, de manière générale, avec une multitude de logiciels PC de tous poils.

J'ai téléchargé et ils fonctionnent parfaitement : msn messenger (pour Mac 5.1.1), Amsn messenger (0.95 pour Mac), Mercury Messenger (1.8), Skype... ! 
Mais aucun de ces logiciels n'accepte apparamment de webcam pour Mac ! 

La version MSN Messenger la + récente (5.1.1 en français) n'a aucune possibilité d'intégration de webcam sur Mac.
La rumeur prétendait que cette interdiction était levée grâce à "aMSN messenger" mais le site d'aMSN précise bien, dans ses pages d'aide, que la vidéo est toujours impossible sur aMSN avec les Mac !

Que reste-t-il à essayer ? Quel service messenger quelconque acceptera-t-il ma webcam sur Mac ? 
On n'en sort jamais !
Si quelqu'un a une idée efficace sans tomber dans des explications techniques trop compliquées, je suis à l'écoute !!!

Merci !


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2006)

je n'ai qu'une chose &#224; dire... la version la plus r&#233;cente de skype 1.5 (la version 1.5.0.62) fonctionne tr&#232;s bien et permet la visioconf&#233;rence avec le monde PC.

Le plus dur est de convaincre les adeptes de MSN de passer sur Skype...


----------



## Apca (18 Août 2006)

alanod a dit:
			
		

> mais le site d'aMSN précise bien, dans ses pages d'aide, que la vidéo est toujours impossible sur aMSN avec les Mac !



     

Es-tu sur ??? J'ai pas de problème moi pourtant avec Amsn . . . Enfin, j'ai une Isight. Je viens de voir d'ailleurs sur leur site ceci : "Webcam (USB or Firewire) support , full-speed file transfer, tabbed chat window, animated custom emoticon, MSN Mobile, Nudge, etc.."


Sinon concernant Amsn, la dernière version n'est pas la 0,95 MAIS 0,96 !  

Tu peux la téléchargée par ICI


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

autrement, il y a u soft qui permet de faire reconnaitre ta webcam USB (par iChat par exemple) mais je ne sais pas si cela repond a ta question.
Autrement, pour le Chat PC/MAC pas le biais de MSN, je dirai Mercury.
 Apca


----------



## Fredshoe (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai aussi achet&#233; une icecam, install&#233; le driver, t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; ichatusbcam en trial avant de le payer (cette version est utilisable 7 jrs).
Seulement pb: iChat ne reconnait pas webcam.. skype ne prend pas en charge la visio contrairement &#224; ce qui a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit pr&#233;c&#233;demment. Pour finir, aucun messenger (ni amsn, ni yahoo messenger, ni mercury..) ne reconnait ma webcam alors que le webcam monitor prouve qu'elle fonctionne.
Donc, ai-je oubli&#233; une &#233;tape?
y a-t-il une explication rationnelle?
Y a-t-il une solution?
merci d'avance!


----------



## orangina_rouge (26 Août 2006)

Fredshoe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> skype ne prend pas en charge la visio contrairement à ce qui a été écrit précédemment.


Si si, Skype prend en compte la visio, mais seulement la beta.
http://www.skype.com/download/skype/macosx/15beta.html


----------



## mac girl (26 Août 2006)

Bonjour , :bebe:

j'ai la preuve qu'aMsn marche avec les webcams mac parceque ma webcam( de très bas prix ... genius , j'ai aussi une icecam) marche mais pour seulement un seul contact !!!!!!

alors je suis en train de voir si le routeur ne me mettrait pas des baton dans les roue mais sinon l'utilisateur me voit donc normalement il e doit pas y avoir de probleme !!!!


     


charlotte


----------



## CMShadow (27 Août 2006)

Charlotte, si tu veux on peut faire des tests de Webcam ensemble


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Août 2006)

mac girl a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour , :bebe:
> 
> j'ai la preuve qu'aMsn marche avec les webcams mac parceque ma webcam( de très bas prix ... genius , j'ai aussi une icecam) marche mais pour seulement un seul contact !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Avec un seul contact ?? bizare ca !
Mais si ca marche avec un, le probleme ne vient pas de ton routeur...
Au pire, personne n'a essayé de compiler amsn pour linux sous mac ? ca donnera peut-etre de meilleur resultats.


----------



## mac girl (27 Août 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Avec un seul contact ?? bizare ca !
> Mais si ca marche avec un, le probleme ne vient pas de ton routeur...
> Au pire, personne n'a essayé de compiler amsn pour linux sous mac ? ca donnera peut-etre de meilleur resultats.





compiler ????? je ne comprend pas ! ??


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Août 2006)

mac girl a dit:
			
		

> compiler ????? je ne comprend pas ! ??



Si tu a les develloper tools installé sur ta machine,

tu donload les *sources* de aMsn Linux, tu detare en console


```
tar -xvjpf ton/fichier -> si .bz2

tar -xvpf ton/fichier -> si .tar.gz
```

tu te deplace dans le dossier aMsn puis la


```
./configure
./make
#make install
```

En général ca suffit, mais certain soft ont besoin d'un peu plus, auquel cas tu trouvera ta réponse dans le readme qui accompagne le soft.


----------



## mac girl (27 Août 2006)

:bebe:

je suis pas trop une pro a l'ordi alors j'ai deux question 

qu'estc ce que sont les development tools ?  

et ou estceque je peux télécharger les sources ,???   


merci 
charlotte


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Août 2006)

mac girl a dit:
			
		

> qu'estc ce que sont les development tools ?



Xcode and co, sur le dvd d'install de Tiger/Panther/...



			
				mac girl a dit:
			
		

> et ou estceque je peux t&#233;l&#233;charger les sources ,???



ici

Choisis Tarball sources

les sources sont tjs dispo avec les soft GNU/Linux. Sourceforge est tjs utile dans ces cas la.


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Août 2006)

Hum je viens de voir &#231;a sur la faq d'amsn :



> Q: My webcam will not work on PPC (Mac OS X or Linux PPC), why is this?
> A: If both users are firewalled, you will not be able to use webcam on PPC. Work is currently being done to fix this.
> 
> You can find more information about webcam on PPC at: http://forums.cocoaforge.com/viewforum.php?f=14



Ca pourrait-etre utile au utilisateur ppc.


----------



## loreley (6 Septembre 2006)

salut je suis nouvelle et j'ai besoin d'aide, g une i sight et deux mac sur amsn. les configuration sont les mêmes mais j'arrive pas à voir la web cam de l'ordi a sur l'ordi b et vice et versa.... alors que j'ai pu voir avec l'ordi a.  la web cam d'un ami qui est sur amsn sur pc


----------



## upytomtom (5 Juillet 2007)

bonjour

j'ai acheté une webcam hercule classic, chargé le macam.0.9.1.dmg, amsn et mercury
grace à "macam" j'ai pu installer la cam sur mon Powerbook G$, mais quand j'envoie une invitation à quelqu'un je recois le message d'erreur: apple error code -9405.
Est-ce qu quelqu'un pourrait , svp, m'aider?

par avance merci


----------



## PascalBS38 (5 Juillet 2007)

Webcam Zicplay VX6 (fourni avec un driver MAC OS X) 
OK avec Spkype en PC et MAC et Amns 0.97 RC1 (la derniere) entre PC et MAC.

Bon son sur Skype et Amsn (sur Amsn on enregistre et on envoie, ce n'est pas de la Voip)
Bonne video sur Skype et Amsn.

Cout #30&#8364; a la fnac

Voili, voila, voilo


----------



## upytomtom (5 Juillet 2007)

pour mon messsage d'erreur
apple error code -9405.
vous n'auriez pas une idée?

merci et a+


----------



## PascalBS38 (5 Juillet 2007)

upytomtom a dit:


> pour mon messsage d'erreur
> apple error code -9405.
> vous n'auriez pas une idée?
> 
> merci et a+


 
Voir fichier ci-joint


----------



## upytomtom (7 Juillet 2007)

merci pour le lien 
en fait le mac ne reconnait pas la webcam, ni en skype, sight speed, amsn, mercury....
si je l'installe pas "macam", elle produit une image.....
cela veut dire quoi?


----------



## flotow (17 Juillet 2007)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Webcam Zicplay VX6 (fourni avec un driver MAC OS X)
> OK avec Spkype en PC et MAC et Amns 0.97 RC1 (la derniere) entre PC et MAC.
> 
> Bon son sur Skype et Amsn (sur Amsn on enregistre et on envoie, ce n'est pas de la Voip)
> ...



J'ai justement cette webcam, mais impossible d'avoir une image 
j'ai essayé le driver fourni, iChatUSBcam, Macam, et aucun ne fonctionne. Une idée?
Essayé sur un PowerMac G5


----------



## olivmacgen (26 Juillet 2007)

pour ton message d'erreur, j'avais le meme .

il faut que tu reinstalle macam, en glissant le dossier "macam.componement"( tres imporetant ca )dans libray/quicktime/    , sinon ta cam ezt aps reconnu.

je l'ai fait aujourdhui et elle est reconnu maintenant, sauf qu'on me dit quelle est utilisé par une autre application, au passge, si quelqu'un a la respone 

voilou


----------

